
Pharma’s Bad Boy Exec Paid $2M for Wu-Tang Clan’s New Record - werber
http://www.bloomberg.com/features/2015-martin-shkreli-wu-tang-clan-album/
======
roymurdock
He's not a "bad boy". He's a ruthless sociopath who will focus on maximizing
his profits no matter the cost to others.

~~~
Ntrails
Sociopath sure gets casually tossed around a lot these days.

~~~
roymurdock
Access to reasonably affordable healthcare is one of the foundational pillars
of any society. If you actively undermine that pillar for your own personal
gain, you are dissolving the bonds that hold society fast. You are killing
society.

Perhaps sociopath is the wrong word because it has a very specific meaning in
the medical lexicon. The word I am looking for is one who actively and
directly kills the society around him, seemingly with no remorse. Parasite
doesn't work because a parasite kills an organism external to itself.
Intensely greedy comes close, but also falls short. Any ideas?

------
RankingMember
Welp, guess that album won't be heard by anyone unless it's used to try to
improve his PR situation.

~~~
superplussed
Don't forget, he will also play it for you if you are Taylor Swift and you are
interested in having a date with his slimy ass.

~~~
cableshaft
I think for a lot of people, if they could afford to spend two million dollars
to get a date with Taylor Swift, they probably would, even at the risk of
becoming the subject of one of her songs.

